# How much for a large tractor snow plow under carraige



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a SSTA hydraulic snow pusher and it came with a undercarriage that came off a New Holland 6030 but was told it will fit just about anything with minor modification as was told to me by two different people. What is the undercarriage worth? its very clean and straight and about 4 years old


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure if it's HLA or Metal Pless, but new ones are in the 5g range


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Framer thanks you. Its from a SSTA snow pusher



So fair market would be $2500 or so?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Used harness are worth very little. If you get a $1500 you’ll be doing very well. I have a pile of them laying out behind my shop.


----------

